# 90.6% Indians still dont have Computer/Laptop!!!



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

The Census Data 2011 For Phase I is out And according To it 90% of Indians still dont have Computer/Laptop:


> The Percentile for Urban Population is 81.3%
> The percentile for Rural Population is 94.9%


*
Head to this link for complete Survey Report 2011-12 .Phase 1*
Census of India : Houselisting and Housing Census Data Highlights - 2011

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/9498/dfdh.jpg

Source:Times Of India/Censusindia.gov.in


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think it is likely that all Indians will ever have a laptop.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^not even computer???


----------



## techbulb (Mar 14, 2012)

Census is very very inaccurate due to the large population of india


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^Lol... accurate enough to give a picture of whats the current stats.Cant deny data.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^not even computer???



Yeah....not even computer. Look, people hardly have food, clothing and shelter.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

techbulb said:


> Census is very very inaccurate due to the large population of india



Please avoid making generalised posts without any knowledge whatsoever. AFAIK, Indian Census has an accuracy level of around 98%, which is massive considering the huge population. It is one of the world's most reliable source of statistical data.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

The stats look interesting considering India is the 3rd rank in Internet usage.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally somebody Turned on the bulb of wisdom.!



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah....not even computer. *Look, people hardly have food, clothing and shelter*.



Thats a national issue everybody talks but nobody real cares about.

Look at the point of focus ...there are many more ways of going offtopic!

There is a constant war going war over that topic in several threads of Chit Chat and Fight Club.No Need Extending it here!


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^not even computer???


Computer is purely a luxury item that we have integrated in our lives, think about a farmer, what will he do with a laptop? Or computer?


----------



## techbulb (Mar 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Please avoid making generalised posts without any knowledge whatsoever. AFAIK, Indian Census has an accuracy level of around 98%, which is massive considering the huge population. It is one of the world's most reliable source of statistical data.



I know that indian census is very reliable but there is very large population many people die every day many are born many travel many are in such areas which are not properly connected with the outer world so census can be very inaccurate and computer is still a luxury in some backward areas of india so i am not saying that this figure entirely wrong but it is 5-7% less but it is figure of owning a personel pc people reach to computer & the www is still very high through cyber cafes,mobiles etc today we can browse internet on even a 2000rs mobile
And i am a student of commerce, i know a thing or 2 about stats


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^Symbolic of progress and development..not exclusively...but still...it signifies access to information which itself mean development.
Farmers dont have computers and thats the point...there are not in postition to own or use it...they  have much harder problems to face ....Which highlights overall weak economy of our country and it progress status!!


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

Erm... the figure is about owning a computer or laptop. Does it even count mobiles? The accuracy figure I gave you is after births, deaths and migration are taken into account. Being a student of commerce has nothing to do with making general statements.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya i know that but even after that some mistakes happen in stats we learn the formulas & functions used by the census and how do they use even if something is wrong u can get acceptable results by these formulas and then they don't get rectified
And they can't accurately measure the death,born & migration because many people in villages and backward areas don't even make birth certificates and register the deaths of people


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

Guys see india has a census method which is not recommended for large populations,Its has lots of errors due to human work,Entries etc.So its not accurate


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

What method is recommended for large populations may I know?


@techbulb: Think beyond what is taught too. Do the census people come and ask you to show birth certificates? Or whether deaths were registered? The only way census fails is if people lie. And they generally do not. Once again, the Indian census is around 98% accurate despite all migrations, births and deaths. Large number of people do not kill its accuracy. It remains one of the most detailed surveys of the world.


----------



## S_V (Mar 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Please avoid making generalised posts without any knowledge whatsoever. AFAIK, Indian Census has an accuracy level of around 98%, which is massive considering the huge population. It is one of the world's most reliable source of statistical data.



This I can't agree with you man. No offence 

Indian Census is not as accurate you claim here.  My father(Retired) and uncles' work in Revenue Department and I am pretty sure How things go around there. In fact they are the worst in collecting data. Example.. If you take Ration card , imagine how much fake data is present in our country. No one till now came to my House or apartment for survey to know How many does live in our colony and yet we get stupid Numbers in papers during Voter list process. This can't stop if I start telling about this process.  98% accurate? Oh come on...


----------



## funskar (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not true..


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

S_V said:


> This I can't agree with you man. No offence
> 
> Indian Census is not as accurate you claim here.  My father(Retired) and uncles' work in Revenue Department and I am pretty sure How things go around there. In fact they are the worst in collecting data. Example.. If you take Ration card , imagine how much fake data is present in our country. No one till now came to my House or apartment for survey to know How many does live in our colony and yet we get stupid Numbers in papers during Voter list process. This can't stop if I start telling about this process.  98% accurate? Oh come on...



Well, some things are hard to explain. A 2% error rate in 1.2 billion people is a huge number in itself. Whether you agree or not is not the question here. I am quoting a figure acknowledged by some of the best statisticians in the country. I'll double check if I get the time and try to find a link.

And what does revenue department have to do with collecting census data?


----------



## R2K (Mar 14, 2012)

Mobile internet is way too cheap in India because majority of Indians have data plan/ internet connectivity in their phones. (And I think almost everyone has cell phone these days) . So the mobile service providers are competing in giving the best possible rates.

 Like that if everyone were using a PC with a regular broadband conn. like they are using mobile Internet these days, our broadband charges wouldn't be so  damn expensive like what it is at the moment.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 14, 2012)

*www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/00951/graphic_951412f.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> What method is recommended for large populations may I know?
> 
> 
> @techbulb: Think beyond what is taught too. Do the census people come and ask you to show birth certificates? Or whether deaths were registered? The only way census fails is if people lie. And they generally do not. Once again, the Indian census is around 98% accurate despite all migrations, births and deaths. Large number of people do not kill its accuracy. It remains one of the most detailed surveys of the world.



Well for large population sample survey is preferred(As it is written in my books).
But even Sample Survey has many errors.
But i think its wrong.Around 30-45% must be having pc's at home.
Ofcource Census Enumeration is more detailed.But i mean,It might be done due to human error,Because people go from house to house,Spending at least 20 mins in each,They get tired.So,they might be mistakes  in entering maybe,while they enter it in their comp



S_V said:


> This I can't agree with you man. No offence
> 
> Indian Census is not as accurate you claim here.  My father(Retired) and uncles' work in Revenue Department and I am pretty sure How things go around there. In fact they are the worst in collecting data. Example.. If you take Ration card , imagine how much fake data is present in our country. No one till now came to my House or apartment for survey to know How many does live in our colony and yet we get stupid Numbers in papers during Voter list process. This can't stop if I start telling about this process.  98% accurate? Oh come on...



+1.They dont even keep the files in a correct order


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 90.6% Indians still dont have Computer/Laptop!!!


considering the literacy rate, computer literacy, number of people completing high school, number of college graduates, number of people actually depending on computer for work, education, entertainment, daily needs etc 10% is decent figure, that itself is more than 100 million.

i am a bank employee, we try to convince customers in semi-urban & rural areas to use internet as platform for banking, but they are either too ignorant or simply afraid of making mistakes while doing transactions online.

There are people who don't own a PC but still use computers in internet cafe, so people having access to computers will be a much larger group.

Internet Cafes are still a major way of access to PC with internet in rural regions.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Computer is purely a luxury item that we have integrated in our lives, think about a farmer, what will he do with a laptop? Or computer?




Data on weather, modern farm practices, price, futures trading of agricultural produce etc. There are already KVK's (Krishi Vigyan Kendra) where farmers come for information. Also NABARD helps setting up type of kiosks (shame on me, forgotten the exact name of the project), where a computer and internet connection is provided. Member farmers can gather information and knowledge free of cost. Any information just a click away.

That's the beauty of computer and internet, it can actually help empower people. Too bad some of our politicians/general public make us think otherwise.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2012)

Crap  As someone said before that when maybe 30% of India's population is still hungry for food and dont have clothing, these survey count them to have a laptop and computer.

This is sheer stupidity ....rather than this they should do a survey on* " How much hours of electricity is provided in Rural areas  every day " *

I have heard that in rural areas there is no electricity for 8-16 hrs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2012)

Computing and Internet does indeed enpower people, and please don't bring blah blah are hungry there's no need for a computer. Typical Indian non-progessive attitude.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Data on weather, modern farm practices, price, futures trading of agricultural produce etc. There are already KVK's (Krishi Vigyan Kendra) where farmers come for information. Also NABARD helps setting up type of kiosks (shame on me, forgotten the exact name of the project), where a computer and internet connection is provided. Member farmers can gather information and knowledge free of cost. Any information just a click away.
> 
> That's the beauty of computer and internet, it can actually help empower people. Too bad some of our politicians/general public make us think otherwise.



Yes. 

We can take the example of Gujarat. Amul India. They have this Kiosk @Skud is talking about.

This has empowered women and the use of technology.

Excerpt:


> Milk is collected at the co-operative milk collection centres located
> within 5-10 km of the villages supplying the milk. The number of
> farmers selling milk to these centres varies from 100 to 1000 and the
> daily milk collection varies from 1000 litres to 10,000 litres. Each
> ...



Although the ownership of having a computer is very low in India, we are still technologically moving forward at a very fast rate. 

Election Voting Machine [EVM] is one of its kind in the world.

Also, Data of the statistics are correct as long as the person giving the data is telling the truth..


----------



## S_V (Mar 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Well, some things are hard to explain. A 2% error rate in 1.2 billion people is a huge number in itself. Whether you agree or not is not the question here. I am quoting a figure acknowledged by some of the best statisticians in the country. _*I'll double check if I get the time and try to find a link.*_





Krow said:


> And what does revenue department have to do with collecting census data?



is this Question for serious?

If you ever ask anyone who's works in Collect-orate Office. They will be happy to tell you How Revenue Department is involved in Census Data collection.. Listen I am not telling Revenue will control the statistical Department. It's the Collector (IAS officer) will make use of Revenue Department if they are short in staff or depend on the Situations. The Statistical and Revenue (Infact Government Employees) People are so lazy to go each and every individual House for Data and majority of the them fill the data themselves.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 14, 2012)

S_V said:


> is this Question for serious?
> 
> If you ever ask anyone who's works in Collect-orate Office. They will be happy to tell you How Revenue Department is involved in Census Data collection.. Listen I am not telling Revenue will control the statistical Department. It's the Collector (IAS officer) will make use of Revenue Department if they are short in staff or depend on the Situations. The Statistical and Revenue (Infact Government Employees) People are so lazy to go each and every individual House for Data and majority of the them fill the data themselves.





Krow said:


> Well, some things are hard to explain. A 2% error rate in 1.2 billion people is a huge number in itself. Whether you agree or not is not the question here. I am quoting a figure acknowledged by some of the best statisticians in the country. I'll double check if I get the time and try to find a link.
> 
> And what does revenue department have to do with collecting census data?



I think you both need to understand that the statistical data in India is not collected by a SINGLE Department or Ministry.

Their is a vast parity between the actual data collected and the one which is recorded.

Please go to this link to understand it.

Example:

The other day someone came to my house saying they are from Health Department and would like to collect data on:

1. Number of Members in the family.

2. Age.

3. Education Qualification of each member.

4. Job / Self Employed / etc status of each member.

5. Health Insurance [ if subscribed to any with details ]

Now I answered every question correctly except the last question. I said we have no LIC or any other Insurance policy because I had no time to give him the actual details, so I simply said we have no Insurance Policy.

The point I want to make here is : Data Collected may not contain all the truth.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> I think you both need to understand that the statistical data in India is not collected by a SINGLE Department or Ministry.



Your low powers of comprehension amuse me once again. When have I ever said that stats are collected only by one department?  Kindly avoid mis-quoting and putting things out of context.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Your low powers of comprehension amuse me once again. When have I ever said that stats are collected only by one department?  Kindly avoid mis-quoting and putting things out of context.



thanks for the rant. 

98% accuracy ??  that was my context for you. If different departments collect data, consistency is lost.

you will not understand this.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't this very obvious?

Whoever is upgrading to a whole new system, consider donating your previous system.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Computing and Internet does indeed enpower people, and please don't bring blah blah are hungry there's no need for a computer. Typical Indian non-progessive attitude.



And why not?Personal Computers should be way down the priority list.



Skud said:


> Data on weather, modern farm practices, price, futures trading of agricultural produce etc. There are already KVK's (Krishi Vigyan Kendra) where farmers come for information. Also NABARD helps setting up type of kiosks (shame on me, forgotten the exact name of the project), where a computer and internet connection is provided. Member farmers can gather information and knowledge free of cost. Any information just a click away.



This.Computers at community centres are enough at the moment in rural areas.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2012)

90.6% Indians still don't have Computer/Laptop!!!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Well, some things are hard to explain. A 2% error rate in 1.2 billion people is a huge number in itself. Whether you agree or not is not the question here. I am quoting a figure acknowledged by some of the best statisticians in the country. I'll double check if I get the time and try to find a link.
> 
> And what does revenue department have to do with collecting census data?



Correct.



serpent16 said:


> *Around 30-45% must be having pc's at home.*
> Ofcource Census Enumeration is more detailed.But i mean,It might be done due to human error,Because people go from house to house,Spending at least 20 mins in each,*They get tired.So,they might be mistakes  in entering maybe,while they enter it in their comp*


You are *guessing* that it should be around 30-45% and that too for 1.2bn Population...do you know the extent of *ESTIMATION* you have dared to make.Sire! And are still not ready to accept the figures which even if not that accurate are good enough to give a bigger picture of the level of technological penetration Indian society has undergone!

Noobish Talk...Data can be inaccurate because people were tired..how many times do you write a answer wrong in exams even when you know the correct answer...jut because you are tired!!! Some errors could be there but its a matter of national issue..lives of 1.2 billion Indians...The data is cross checked for minimum official/human based errors and are revised several times before publishing..go check out a office where they do it the hard way! 


Skud said:


> Data on weather, modern farm practices, price, futures trading of agricultural produce etc. There are already KVK's (Krishi Vigyan Kendra) where farmers come for information. Also NABARD helps setting up type of kiosks (shame on me, forgotten the exact name of the project), where a computer and internet connection is provided. Member farmers can gather information and knowledge free of cost. Any information just a click away.
> 
> That's the beauty of computer and internet, it can actually help empower people. Too bad some of our politicians/general public make us think otherwise.



Right.Technology brings empowerment and progress .It is symbolic of Progress.



sujoyp said:


> Crap  As someone said before that when maybe 30% of India's population is still hungry for food and dont have clothing, these survey count them to have a laptop and computer.
> 
> This is sheer stupidity ....rather than this they should do a survey on* " How much hours of electricity is provided in Rural areas  every day " *
> 
> I have heard that in rural areas there is no electricity for 8-16 hrs



Take break before jumping into discussion.Check out the link in first Post..There is the complete database of entire survey reports carried out with 30+mb of excel/pdf files with electricity / automobile/water and tons other topics.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Computing and Internet does indeed empower people, and please don't bring blah blah are hungry there's no need for a computer. *Typical Indian non-progressive attitude*.



Well said.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And why not?Personal Computers should be way down the priority list.


Read my post again.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Crap  As someone said before that when maybe 30% of India's population is still hungry for food and dont have clothing, these survey count them to have a laptop and computer.
> 
> This is sheer stupidity ....rather than this they should do a survey on* " How much hours of electricity is provided in Rural areas  every day " *
> 
> I have heard that in rural areas there is no electricity for 8-16 hrs


Basic needs are always more important any computer or electricity. Above the basic needs, one needs literacy, infrastructure like electricity to own a computer/laptop.  

Focus of PC/Laptop is on people who are able to meet basic needs & has electricity for most of the time, not for below poverty line or people struggling to meet those basic needs.

technology is supposed to help overcome lack of infrastructure like copper wire network, regular electricity supply etc


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Read my post again.



There really is no need or use of a computer for people lacking basic amenities.

Ask a typical farmer what he needs more.A desktop and Internet to access information or electricity for irrigation.I know what he'd prefer.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Computing and Internet does indeed enpower people, and please don't bring blah blah are hungry there's no need for a computer. *Typical Indian non-progessive attitude*.


So i take it you're....... English?
computers/laptops comes figures like no.6 on  people's priority list
1.food & nutrition
2.shelter
3. literacy(how on earth can you make full use of a PC if you're not literate)
4.electricity(solar power PC's are not mainstream....yet)
5.good income/money(money to buy a PC.standard rig's come for 20k min.a debt-ridden farmer generally cant afford that)
6.computers/laptops



Liverpool_fan said:


> *Computing and Internet does indeed enpower people*, and please don't bring blah blah are hungry there's no need for a computer.


*i agree PC's and technology sure empower people*


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2012)

I couldn't agree less, but the statement should be that PCs empower people, *provided* that basic necessities are met.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

The main problem? Population. No one has asked the poor for endless production of children when they can't afford basic necessities for themselves. And don't blame Govt. or politicians for this.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 15, 2012)

lol @ 





> endless production of children


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> The main problem?* Population. No one has asked the poor for endless production of children when they can't afford basic necessities *for themselves. And don't blame Govt. or politicians for this.



 the poor f**k for entertaintment. they don't have anything else to do
*what the  government can do is to provide contraceptives free to the poor*


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> the poor f**k for entertaintment. they don't have anything else to do
> *what the  government can do is to provide contraceptives free to the poor*




Govt. has spend enough on Nirodh and Nasbandi over the years, it is the people who are not very fond of the idea of having sex just for fun, blame it on our tradition, culture, economy whatever.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> Govt. has spend enough on Nirodh and Nasbandi over the years, it is the people who are not very fond of the idea of having sex just for fun, blame it on our tradition, culture, economy whatever.



LOL what the thread has lead us to.......


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There really is no need or use of a computer for people lacking basic amenities.
> 
> Ask a typical farmer what he needs more.A desktop and Internet to access information or electricity for irrigation.I know what he'd prefer.


As I said read what I meant. Nowhere did I talk about "priorities" and comparing both will be like comparing apples to oranges. Yes indeed he does need seeds, irrigation, for basic needs far more than anything else but that does not mean there should not be progress technologically wise to bring basic computing and internet to access to an Indian farmer to enpower them and what not. It doesn't mean the farmer has to own a computer, but simply having access to the technology will definitely increase the quality of life of a farmer (which someone suggested and you agreed with).

Secondly neither of these stuff should stop the other. For one set of farmers, you'll strive to bring better seeds, irrigation, etc. while for others who already have those privileges we have to up to the next stage with machines, access to technology, etc. This is called progress and under no circumstances should be limited to one single viewpoint.

If you ask me; technology is no way a luxury, and the impact of technology on education (which is only one thing for a start) - which is every bit as important as anything else in our lives, can never be overstated, sadly people stick to medieval thoughts and beliefs.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> So i take it you're....... English?
> computers/laptops comes figures like no.6 on  people's priority list
> 1.food & nutrition
> 2.shelter
> ...


I never made a priority list or mentioned anything close to that. Improve your comprehension skills. Secondly keep that "Are you English" crap with yourself, not accepting the criticism of their own country is another idioticity _we_ Indians suffer from.



Skud said:


> Govt. has spend enough on Nirodh and Nasbandi over the years, it is the people who are not very fond of the idea of having sex just for fun, blame it on our tradition, culture, economy whatever.



Yup, the issue is the mentality of underprivileged Indians according to whom, more kids implies more hands to beg/labour and henceforth more income. Medieval standard of living and backward + retarded culture doesn't help either.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I never made a priority list or mentioned anything close to that. Improve your comprehension skills. Secondly keep that "Are you English" crap with yourself, *not accepting the criticism of their own country is another idioticity we Indians suffer from.*.



Well said.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *I never made a priority list or mentioned anything close to that. Improve your comprehension skills*. Secondly keep that "Are you English" crap at yourself, not accepting the criticism of their own country is another idioticity _we_ Indians suffer from.
> .



1.i never said that *you* made a priority list or anything*.i made the priority list thing just to give you the idea that computers aren't foremost for most(poor) people.other basic necessities come first*



Liverpool_fan said:


> * retarded culture* doesn't help either.


you're calling our culture retarded?(*i agree we have a  serious poverty problem but our culture is not at fault*)
*stop criticizing your country for everything. India may not be as great as developed countries but we are better off than most developing countries
*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup, the issue is the mentality of underprivileged Indians according to whom, more kids implies more hands to beg/labour and henceforth more income..



*good point*. i never thought about it


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *Secondly neither of these stuff should stop the other. For one set of farmers, you'll strive to bring better seeds, irrigation, etc. while for others who already have those privileges we have to up to the next stage with machines, access to technology, etc. This is called progress and under no circumstances should be limited to one single viewpoint.*




This. Nicely put up mate.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> The main problem? Population. No one has asked the poor for endless production of children when they can't afford basic necessities for themselves. And don't blame Govt. or politicians for this.



Right on target. 
Education may solve this.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Right on target.
> Education may solve this.


Nice idea  but...the poor generally feel education is (useless/waste of money/time and *other sorts of non-progressive crap*) and kids can help more in the house or can be sent to the farm to work
*this medieval mindset has to be changed by creating awareness.and then poor can be  given education so that they may make full use of it*


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

hmmm... who will bell the cat?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> hmmm... who will bell the cat?



um,in what context do you mean "bell the cat"


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *this medieval mindset has to be changed by creating awareness.and then poor can be  given education so that they may make full use of it*




This. Has to be changed, but its not easy to change the mindset of rural folks. Try talking with one of them and you will know. 

Still things are improving. I have seen changes over the years at my ancestor's place. The pace is painfully slow, but still things are improving. You can't change human beings overnight.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2012)

you mean to say poor people shouldnt have kids? thats such a bad idea, close to eugenics


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> This. Has to be changed, but its not easy to change the mindset of rural folks. Try talking with one of them and you will know.
> 
> Still things are improving. I have seen changes over the years at my ancestor's place. The pace is painfully slow, but still things are improving. You can't change human beings overnight.



True. their  mindsets have to be changed. but its  though to talk sense to them


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

@Anorion: Neither they should have dozens. 

BTW, I have never said they shouldn't have any.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2012)

I see a lot of people are talking about what has to be changed, and what needs to be done. But the question is, who is ready to bring the change? How many of us talking in this forum are ready to take up a responsibility to create awareness?
I would say that the fundamental problem is not creating awareness and what needs to be changed, but who is ready to bring the change and create awareness. So unless we figure out how to bring people forward who can bring change, no matter how many census we put forth, these census figures will not change much.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2012)

ok village people are not idiots, they are usually smart enough to get what they want, the fact that more people have television than toilets just goes to show that more people prolly choose to have television over toilets
while they are not idiots, they are wild, you never know what kind of use or abuse they will come up with everything new that is introduced to them
mostly this progress and western culture have ruined villages... the villagers themselves will be the first to accept it... people start becoming greedy and money minded 
just think how much of these things you need to live comfortably, if you have good food and a good home, a television, computer, mobile phone etc are just superficial distractions that dont really make your life easier
and if you listen to our own elders, most of them refused to bathe or have a toilet in the same house where you slept and had the kitchen - it had to be in a separate area well away from the house. Now that was hygienic.


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

What about clothes, that's luxury too. You need nothing except food and shelter, if you strip down to bare minimum (no pun). And what about the technology that provides us our food and shelter, we can't really start eating raw. How are you going to dispense with that?

Regarding mobile phones, they do have made our life easier, like ordering food when you are not in a position to cook.

And poor/villagers are equally money minded like others much before the so-called Western culture invaded their lives. The milkman is one of my favourite example.


----------



## diagus (Mar 15, 2012)

if thats true the number of people that uses computer in india is 1/3 the population of usa

100 crore is not a small amount


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ 'uses' computer in waht capacity?

that airhead girl who 'uses' her alienware for facebook and twatter?
that n00bster who uses his rig for paint?
and comparing this to the usa..... what a sad joke.

whats the use of including such users in the "computer users" list?
its like they dont even exist!


----------



## Revolution (Mar 16, 2012)

BTW,how many Indians have real Broadband Internet connection ?
Unfortunately I don't have.....


----------



## S_V (Mar 16, 2012)

This is my Internet connection....

The Total amount of data downloaded in Last 7 years from other ISP's is just downloaded in just 1 year with BEAM TELECOM.......  currently my HDD's Hold 16TB(Excluded deleted data) and still waiting for HDD's price to go down. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-11.jpg


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> ^^ 'uses' computer in waht capacity?
> 
> that airhead girl who 'uses' her alienware for facebook and twatter?
> that n00bster who uses his rig for paint?
> ...




It's like calling only the PhD holders or graduates educated. What's important is computer literacy, doesn't matter what you use for.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

16TB...:shocked: ...loo dude do you a run a server or what!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2012)

S_V said:


> This is my Internet connection....
> 
> The Total amount of data downloaded in Last 7 years from other ISP's is just downloaded in just 1 year with BEAM TELECOM.......  currently my HDD's Hold 16TB(Excluded deleted data) and still waiting for HDD's price to go down.
> 
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-11.jpg



Is it just a fantasy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Anorion said:


> you mean to say poor people shouldnt have kids? thats such a bad idea, close to eugenics



Why breed kids just to make them beggars and pity-idols so that slackers can carry them around and beg ?

If you can't give them a life don't bother breeding them.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ agree, they are just excess baggage.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> Is it just a fantasy.



man i guess ur from hyderabad enjoy! man i dont know when i will have such fortune...


----------



## S_V (Mar 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> Is it just a fantasy.



  Another shocking for you is, I pay *just * 1500 per month only for this connection.... I used "*Just*" word becoz previously I paid 2000 for 756kbps from Tataindicom(Suckers) for 3 years and 1200 for 256kpbs (2005-2008). Considering that it's really awesome Money for no limits... Though FUP is mentioned my ISP doesn't give a @#$% and let me use it How much i can.... 



pkkumarcool said:


> man i guess ur from hyderabad enjoy! man i dont know when i will have such fortune...


yep... i am from Hyderabad


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2012)

Why beam is only in hyderabad dont know!

but what do you use it for i guess torrenting!! nice if all indians will start doing legal things then bill gates,software companies will go on top...


----------



## S_V (Mar 16, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Why beam is only in hyderabad dont know!



This belongs to AP Team only. Other Cities are worried about them and using local political power to not let them to enter other metro city's... Infact Beam is fighting with other IPS's providers here itself in many areas...
Trust me... their Service is TOP notch and customer response is Brilliant if any problems arised.. But only Problem with them is sometimes they take lot of time to issue new connections according to others though i got just in 2 days...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2012)

sorry for going offtopic but
is there any ISP like BEAM in Mumbai(Bombay)tell meee!!!
i never knew speed like 14mbps was possible in india


----------



## S_V (Mar 16, 2012)

It's not 14mbps it's actually 15mbps

Uploading is completely free from them and only downloading will count for them...


----------



## j.j (Mar 16, 2012)

Forget Lappy and PC,49% Indian don't have their own toilets!


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 16, 2012)

S_V said:


> It's not 14mbps it's actually 15mbps
> 
> *Uploading is completely free* from them and only downloading will count for them...



you must be a GOD among seeders :worship:


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2012)

Here I dont even want 14mbps but i only want 2 mbps unlimited for 1500 from bsnl


----------



## techbulb (Mar 16, 2012)

If i am right 2mbps with no fup is around 9000pm way expensive than 1500pm its a dream which will never come true, better change to other isp


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Why beam is only in hyderabad dont know!
> 
> but what do you use it for i guess torrenting!! nice if all indians will start doing legal things then bill gates,software companies will go on top...





techbulb said:


> If i am right 2mbps with no fup is around 9000pm way expensive than 1500pm its a dream which will never come true, better change to other isp



Are u kidding you pay 9000rs per month for broadband


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Why breed kids just to make them beggars and pity-idols so that slackers can carry them around and beg ?
> 
> If you can't give them a life don't bother breeding them.



Yup if they can't give a reasonable standard of living (a.k.a. nutrition, vaccination, and allowing to avail education), then those "parents" have absolutely no right to have the privilege to have off-springs, especially not those who force their children to work in hazardous environments or beg in the streets.

It's like this, if you can't cope up with responsibility of marriage whether by virtue of attitude, economics, or character; then don't marry. Similarly it applies to parenthood.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Are u kidding you pay 9000rs per month for broadband



Read his post again.

@techbulb 2 Mbps UL on MTNL is Rs 1899 PM in Delhi.

Thread has been derailed. Continue the broadband discussion in relevant sections. Closed.


----------

